# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  ¿Cómo la Ves?: Precios de productos agrícolas a la baja

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo uno de los microprogramas de *¿Cómo la Ves?* (producido por *inform@cción* y dirigido por Fernando Cillóniz), donde se comenta sobre la caída de los precios internacionales de algunos productos agrícolas que se cultivan en el Perú. 
El programa viene siendo difundido por InfoRegión, a través de una red de canales locales que emiten su señal en diversas regiones del interior del país. Y también puede ver los programas a través de su página web: www.inforegion.com.pe  
Saludos   Temas similares: Artículo: Baja producción mundial de café impulsará al alza de precios de exportaciones peruanas Precios de exportaciones agrícolas se recuperarán en segundo semestre, prevé Scotiabank Senasa impulsa uso de control biológico para mejorar precios de productos agrícolas en mercado internacional Precios de productos agrícolas podrían bajar hasta en 30% entre mayo y junio Minag afirma que mercados minoristas especulan con precios de productos agrícolas llegando a duplicarlos

----------

